# Finde Programm nicht im Start-Menü von Raspberian



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe mir auf Raspberian die Laufwerksverwaltung „Palimpsest“ installiert.
Das läuft auch soweit, nur habe ich keine Verknüpfung im Startmenü oder finde sie nicht .
Ich habe auch geschaut ob die palimpsest.desktop in /usr/share/applications vorhanden ist.
Dort sind auch die notwendigen Einträge vorhanden.

Kann es sein das ich als root angemeldet sein muss damit der Eintrag vorhanden ist?

Grüße


----------



## ikosaeder (30. Juli 2014)

Möglich, das es nur für Root vorhanden ist, oder die Installationsroutine hat einfach keinen Menüeintrag erzeugt.
Versuch es doch einfach mal aus den Shell zu starten

```
gnome-disks
```


----------

